# Yuki's agility progress!



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

After 8 weeks of teaching our dogs how to use their front and hind end, front crossing and rear crossing, target, contacts with a travel board, introducing them to weave poles, working on single jumps/lines/sending behind jumps...we ran our first jump course! We started out with maybe 10 jumps and we kept adding 2 at a time and by the end of class made it up to 18 jumps! I just had to brag because both of us did perfect every run...I got my front crosses done on time with no confusion to Yuki and he jumped a PERFECT course. The other dogs in class were still a little confused but did pretty well! They were all cheering us on and gave us a big cheer after we ran the course and it was so exciting.

I'm so proud of him for catching on so fast and trying so hard to please (also proud of me for not screwing up my crosses and confusing him lol). He is REALLY enjoying it. From now on we are starting to add in another piece of equipment every week until we have them all incorporated. Next week we learn tunnel!

*the jumps are only 8inches...he is still too young to jump his real height


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Congrats! Soon he'll get confident and fast and you'll be running weaves and contacts in no time! I have been doing agility with Dreamer since she was 18 weeks old and when we finally ran a course at 12 months old I was so happy! Just remember, don't let little things like missing a jump, skipping poles, or flying contacts go. Are you planning to trial with him?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep! I'm hoping to trial with him once we get to that point. I think it'll be a lot of fun. 

I did agility with my corgi over 10 years ago and we were a great team, but I was too scared to ever take him to trials...now that I'm older I wish I would have. I think he would have done really well.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Fantastic!!! You and Yuki have the makings of a great team and hope you will keep on sharing his successes with us! Go team Yuki!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

You're on your way in the most addictive sport of all! Congrats and see you in the ring soon. 

--Q


----------

